# Tattoos



## chuasam (Jun 6, 2016)

Who else here is inked? 
I'm considering, Maybe, getting my first tattoo. 
It would be the story of my life. . . In really great ugly script.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rule of thumb, have it placed 3 or 4 inches higher than where you want it, because eventually that's where it will end up.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2016)

Just one, based on a rubber stamp I made.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 6, 2016)

Here are some of the drafts I've been working on.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 6, 2016)

I have 9 and more planned.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 7, 2016)

7 now, 3 more planned.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 7, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> 7 now, 3 more planned.


You are full of surprises!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2016)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 122971 Here are some of the drafts I've been working on.


Is this to be a forehead tattoo?


----------



## pjaye (Jun 7, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > 7 now, 3 more planned.
> ...


Actually I'm wrong, 4 more planned. Three are cover ups and one new on is going on my rib cage. Two of the cover ups will be an elephant and fox of course.


----------



## waday (Jun 7, 2016)

Everyone will have opinions, but no one will be able to make the decision for you. It's your body. You need to figure out what you want, why you want it, and where you want it.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 7, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


And a boa constrictor?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 7, 2016)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 122971 Here are some of the drafts I've been working on.



Font really doesn't matter - placement is what matters.  Have it tattooed on your butt.  Guaranteed conversation starter.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 7, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 122971 Here are some of the drafts I've been working on.
> ...


Placement is set on side of thigh, right side. 
Orientation : deciding between longitudinal or transverse.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 7, 2016)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 122971 Here are some of the drafts I've been working on.



You're the kid that jumped into the gorilla pen?


----------



## pjaye (Jun 7, 2016)

chuasam said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Raj_55555 said:
> ...


Not a chance in hell.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2016)

Personally I think that chuasam should get this.   Never have to do a setup again to have 6 pack abs.

Barb.  This is much better than a boa constrictor. NSFW

Of course if either of you really want to get serious about it this is the look.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 7, 2016)

i'm so not fat!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2016)

chuasam said:


> i'm so not fat!


Hey, refer to my previous Rule of Thumb.  Not only should it be 3-4" above where you want it, because it will get there some day, I'm just trying to get you to think of it's purpose in your future years.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 7, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Who else here is inked?
> I'm considering, Maybe, getting my first tattoo.
> It would be the story of my life. . . In really great ugly script.


I once noticed a student sitting outside Fashion Institute in NYC with Chinese characters tattooed on her lower, lower back. She wasn't Chinese, so I took a chance. I asked her, "Why do you have "chicken with broccoli" tattooed on you?  She took me seriously and got very worried. I explained I was only joking. It's good to have tenure.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## otherprof (Jun 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


>


Damn! I swear I've never seen that before. But obviously I think it is funny . . .


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

otherprof said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Then you will pee you pants over this: http://www.theworldofchinese.com/2013/11/chinese-tattoos-gone-wrong/

You might have been more right than you know.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Barb.  This is much better than a boa constrictor. NSFW
> 
> Of course if either of you really want to get serious about it this is the look.



That is the creepiest thing I have ever seen. I'd rather get the boa constrictor. I have no words for that second image.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb.  This is much better than a boa constrictor. NSFW
> ...


Yeah, can you imagine what it would look like without the hands there.  Personally I like the third pic.  That is dedication to the cause.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 9, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb.  This is much better than a boa constrictor. NSFW
> ...


How about a boa constrictor who has eaten an elephant ?


----------



## pjaye (Jun 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yeah, can you imagine what it would look like without the hands there.  Personally I like the third pic.  That is dedication to the cause.





chuasam said:


> How about a boa constrictor who has eaten an elephant ?


I'm just curious how this thread turned into "Lets find the worst tattoo's ever for Barb?"
As to the snake eating the elephant, not a chance in hell. (Again)


----------



## chuasam (Jun 10, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, can you imagine what it would look like without the hands there.  Personally I like the third pic.  That is dedication to the cause.
> ...


----------



## otherprof (Jun 10, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Who else here is inked?
> I'm considering, Maybe, getting my first tattoo.
> It would be the story of my life. . . In really great ugly script.


Not a selfie. I was lining up a shot when this man stopped right in front of my. My first reaction was, "Damn." Then I looked at what was blocking my view and realized how lucky I was, right down to the way the light lit her up. Snap. Title: Honky Tonk Angel   ( Since it has a title, it must be a photograph 

  )


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, can you imagine what it would look like without the hands there.  Personally I like the third pic.  That is dedication to the cause.
> ...


 Oh I don't think that's the worst tattoo for Barb. I've seen one with the little man and a lawnmower in a strategic location that for some people would make you ask  why is he mowing a desert. With other people you would ask don't you mow your yard more than once a year.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I have a comment to this that is totally not appropriate for a family friendly photography board. But I do want to say that I have had a week from hell and this thread has kept me chuckling all week with the comments from you and chuasam. So thank you! 

There will still be no elephant and boa constrictor tattoo nor will there ever be a lawnmower!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


Oh go ahead. If other people's kids understand the joke.........................*Its Not Our Fault! *


----------



## chuasam (Jun 11, 2016)

the GF's tattoo


----------



## pjaye (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 14, 2017)

I have four tattoos. I always talk about getting more work done but haven't followed through yet. 
nothing has really inspired me lately that I thought would make a good tattoo. 
probably been 15 years since my last tattoo was done.


----------



## gorgeous_pit (Apr 21, 2017)

My first tat will definitely be the Elephant God Tattoo from here Elephant Tattoo Designs - Best Ideas & Meaning - flowertattooideas.com


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 27, 2017)

Currently I have 17 tattoos. I think it's about 50 or so hours. 

My first one was a rainbow star on my lower back. I got it the day I turned 18 (11 years ago), which was a couple of months after I came out of the closet. For a long time I was really ashamed of it, but eventually I started to really appreciate it's significance to me. I still wont change in the gym locker room or swim in public because of it though.


----------

